# Anyone Swap A GX 390 to a Honda HS 828?



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a nice GX 390 installed on an old Ariens ST 824 that I picked up for close to nothing and a buddy blew a rod through the crankcase on his older HS 828 last year. Was thinking of the possibilities of a swap with the 390 then stick a Predator on the Ariens. Is it possible to replace the blown Honda with a Predator? Maybe cheaper to buy a new Honda replacement? What do you guys think good or bad ideas? edit: sorry about the pics but don't know how to fix it


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snow blows said:


> Anyone Swap A GX 390 to a HS 828S


You can certainly do that. The GX240, GX270, GX340 & GX390 share the same bolt mounting pattern. That would make it an HS1328.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

TY Tabora. I just went over and looked at the Honda and it is a 828 not a 928. Really looks in outstanding condition. Also my buddy says it didn't throw a rod through the block it just locked up. Anyways I traded a nice Ariens ST 824 for it so I will be pestering you guys in the future Im sure.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> TY Tabora. I just went over and looked at the Honda and it is a 828 not a 928. Really looks in outstanding condition. Also my buddy says it didn't throw a rod through the block it just locked up. Anyways I traded a nice Ariens ST 824 for it so I will be pestering you guys in the future Im sure.


May be possible to unlock that engine. depends on damage in cylinder. I remove the plug, spray a bunch of penetrating oil in hole, let it sit for a couple days. Then use a breaker bar and 12mm socket on top pulley wheel ( remove belt cover to access ) and slowly see if you can break free. Work it a bunch full revolutions. Check compression. Change oil and then see if it will fire up.

anyways, that 390 on the 828 platform and 28 inch bucket would make the blower a monster. I have installed GX340's on 828's and 928's. incredible throwing power.

The augers do seem pretty worn down. did not see any teeth or serrations left.

Nice thing about the 828's and 928's. ( on HS models )......everything is interchangeable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Plenty of good recommendations about Predators here. Use the search box.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

That would be awesome if it broke loose. Thanks. Any special brand of penetrating oil you recommend? Also did all 828s have serrated augers? There is virtually no sign of any teeth left. The previous owners (not my buddy) driveway must look like a million bucks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those augers sure do look pretty narrow .... I am assuming the serrated edge may have certainly wore down .... If its a Honda, orangputah might give some insight to this.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. those augers are so worn down. you will be pushing snow rather than blowing it. You can try using them but they will probably work at 50-60%.

I use Liquid Wrench penetrating oil. It's a long shot even if you break loose the engine that it will ever run right again. damaged rings, scored cylinder. but you never know. I have unlocked some engines that ran pretty well afterwards.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

It blew a rod through the crankcase? That engine is toast and must be replaced. 

Post up some pictures of the bottoms of the sides of the auger bucket on the HS828. Then search for "Another shoeless Honda" on this forum.

If the tracks are in good shape and it is a hydrostatic drive, the track unit on that HS828 makes the machine valuable.

But in addition to putting an engine on it, you will need to replace the augers, and install some Armor skids on the sides to keep from wearing down the new augers.



Amazon.com



I suggest that you put the GX 390 on it and see how it works before you pay for a Predator. My guess is that you will want to keep the repowered HS828 over the Ariens and will likely just sell the Ariens without an engine.

Because there is nothing better than a Honda tracked unit IMO.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I was originally told by my buddy that it went through the block but after I went and looked at it there was no hole so it just froze up. Its been sitting for a couple days with the cylinder full of diesel. Maybe try to break it loose tomorrow as per orangputehs plan. Lots of options to think over but I know I aint spending a buttload of money for new augers. Problem is the rest of the machine looks like new or It would already listed for parts. Thing is I think it would be a really nice keeper for my sloped gravel driveway with the 390 installed so it keeps me undecided. Maybe part it out and go back to Ariens. The parts availability and prices are ridicules for Honda so who knows what to do? Gonna take a few beers to figure this one out.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

snow blows, what have you been using on the gravel driveway so far? Only a tracked unit will work on a gravel driveway in my experience because you can set the auger height on a tracked unit and you can't on a wheeled unit.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Mostly a Polaris Ranger and a 10/32 Murray Craftsman. But several others have come and gone.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

How did the Polaris Ranger work with the plow? I have a 2006 EFI 700 6x6 and put chains on it last Winter and it was great for skidding logs but there was not that much snow last year. I have started adapting a ATV Kimpex 48" blower for it, but I think the entire rig will be too long to be functional for my use. But I am curious about the plow?


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine was a 500 efi 2011 and it was awesome for less than 2' of snow. 3 feet and you were only going about 8 to 10 feet then you start to climb the hill and get high centered. Your plow needs to be wider than your wheels when turned at an angle or it won't work well. I heard some of the 6x6s didn't turn well in slippery conditions. Seems the dual rear axels made it want to go straight from what I heard. I had to repair and reinforce my frame three times where the plow mounted. My Ranger had a chintzy sheet metal frame that wasn't built for the abuse a plow does. It was fun though. Wish I still had one.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Back to the original question I decided to put my 390 on my HS 828. Then I will put a Predator back on my Ariens and have it for a backup or sell it. Youtube and a couple guys that have already done it convinced me to do it. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Back to the original question I decided to put my 390 on my HS 828. Then I will put a Predator back on my Ariens and have it for a backup or sell it. Youtube and a couple guys that have already done it convinced me to do it. Thanks for all the advice.


That 1328 will probably be outlawed once you throw snow down the block.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Ya one of my neighbors helped me make the decision. I am hoping I can reach his driveway lol


----------

